# Keystone’S Now Shipping Fuzion Touring Edition-Ii



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a cool toyhauler!










Keystone RV Co.'s Fuzion toy hauler division is beginning to ship its new Touring Edition-II (shown at left), a limited-run model with high-contrast metallic exterior graphics, matching décor and $7,795 in retail upgrades. This new Fuzion follows on the heels of the original Touring Edition which sold out in a matter of days, according to a news release. The Touring Edition-II includes 28 added features such as duel fuel cells - one to power the Onan 5.5K generator and the second cell to store fuel for quads, bikes or racing carts; separate air conditioners for the primary living area and the garage; a built-in air compressor for keeping tires inflated; steel storage boxes built into the dovetail to hold things like oil, liquids, chains and tools; and an industry-first ramp door patio system. The Touring Edition-II also introduces the "Picnic Table" Happi-Jac bed system, another Fuzion industry first. Instead of the standard flip up opposable sofas found in other SURVs, with this new system the bottom portion of the Fuzion Happi-Jac converts into a picnic table with seating for eight. The new Touring Edition-II will be offered in all eight Fuzion floorplans. Fuzion is Keystone's fastest growing SURV brand.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Great! Something else I'll never own!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

We are looking at a Fuzion, if we can sell our OB. This sounds similar to Raptor's Velocity Edition a couple years ago. I think KZ has that picnic table/bed setup, Heartlands toyhauler has the dovetail boxes and I can't remember which one has the dual fuel tank setup, maybe XLR. Fuzion firsts, but not industry firsts, gotta love advertising. They may be first with the A/C in the garage and I am almost positive they are first in pumping heat back there. Nice with the beds back there.

Cool that Fuzion is able to get their hands on all the good stuff and put it in one package. unfortunately the only way we could afford one is when they have been on the lot for 2 years, like the one we are looking at.

Jim


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

If only the DW would let me buy a truck!!! However, it would need to be a very BIG truck!! Of course with the six of us and the dog, that would be one cramped cab!

azthroop

P.S. Maybe when the kids move out!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

azthroop said:


> If only the DW would let me buy a truck!!! However, it would need to be a very BIG truck!! Of course with the six of us and the dog, that would be one cramped cab!
> 
> azthroop
> 
> P.S. Maybe when the kids move out!


Dw keeps telling me we need to get a 6 door pick-up...........then we can go bigger and be comfy in the cab


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

clarkely said:


> If only the DW would let me buy a truck!!! However, it would need to be a very BIG truck!! Of course with the six of us and the dog, that would be one cramped cab!
> 
> azthroop
> 
> P.S. Maybe when the kids move out!


Dw keeps telling me we need to get a 6 door pick-up...........then we can go bigger and be comfy in the cab








[/quote]

Are you nuts?!? Look what you're driving! THEY DON'T MAKE THEM ANY BIGGER!! If you don't want it anymore...send it my way!! Ahhhh...paid for of course!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> If only the DW would let me buy a truck!!! However, it would need to be a very BIG truck!! Of course with the six of us and the dog, that would be one cramped cab!
> 
> azthroop
> 
> P.S. Maybe when the kids move out!


Dw keeps telling me we need to get a 6 door pick-up...........then we can go bigger and be comfy in the cab








[/quote]

Are you nuts?!? Look what you're driving! THEY DON'T MAKE THEM ANY BIGGER!! If you don't want it anymore...send it my way!! Ahhhh...paid for of course!
[/quote]

OOOooooooooo they make me bigger


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

clarkely said:


> If only the DW would let me buy a truck!!! However, it would need to be a very BIG truck!! Of course with the six of us and the dog, that would be one cramped cab!
> 
> azthroop
> 
> P.S. Maybe when the kids move out!


Dw keeps telling me we need to get a 6 door pick-up...........then we can go bigger and be comfy in the cab








[/quote]

Are you nuts?!? Look what you're driving! THEY DON'T MAKE THEM ANY BIGGER!! If you don't want it anymore...send it my way!! Ahhhh...paid for of course!
[/quote]

OOOooooooooo they make me bigger

















[/quote]

Clarke you forgot to mention the DW was the one who pointed that out to you, so you got the hard negotiating out of the way.

Jim


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that is an open invitation to go buy one........

Steve


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

huntr70 said:


> I'm pretty sure that is an open invitation to go buy one........
> 
> Steve


definetly has the wheel base......... if i stay with a tow behind there would be room in the bed for a "doghouse"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think we are OK on cabin space, but a little more room in the bed, not to mention pin capacity could really come in handy with some of those larger fivers...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

